# PetSilk Questions...



## treasures_cherished (Apr 14, 2005)

Okay, so I bought some puppy shampoo to get ready for Belle to come home. But, my next order Im pretty intent on ordering PetSilk since you all rave about it! The thing is, I LOVE the baby powder smell on a fresh puppy.... Someone here recommended UniCoat for me as well...
I looked at MJM's site, and saw they have BabyGirl scented spray... Im thinkin its a baby powderish scent? Anybody used it? And what about the shampoos and conditioners? If they dont have a b.p'ish one, thats fine... cuz Ive ready from so many that PetSilk has a great scent and lasts for awhile.... 
So which one do you all recommend?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

I got the baby girl spray and really did not like it....way to overpowering...I like the conditioner they have but really prefer the Bless the Beast detangling shampoo. The BTB gift pack from QVC has the shampoo, pomade (which smells good) and the after-bath spray (which smells wonderful). The spray from BTB is very light smelling.....


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I love the way the Liquid Silk & Leave in Conditioner smell.. they don't smell powdery but it is a nice light scent.. I always use it to freshen up Tuffy whenever he's been outside in the heat or just between baths.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I tried the baby girl, boy scent, jasmine.. but really prefer the clean scent. I like the smell of the liquid silk too. With Maltese, there is really not much need to use cologne. They use to give me samples, so I got to try a few things, but since they got bigger not anymore. Farouk System is 45 minutes from where I live.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

i use the whitening shampoo and moisturized shampoo and moisturized conditioner from petsilk, the smell isnt that strong for me, neither does it stay long..the whitening shampoo doesnt do much for jongee either so i doubt i'll be using it again when i run out


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

I have BabyGirl scented spray. I think it's a bit strong for my taste when I spray it but not so much after a few minutes. It does smell like baby powder.


----------



## lovemytobi (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm new to the forum. I have been using Pet Silk on Tobi and love it. I use the brightening shampoo and condition. I also use the Liquid Silk which leaves his hair very soft, silky, and smooth with no frizz. The smell is nice also and lasts a while, almost to the next bath.


----------



## g1enda1e (Apr 22, 2005)

> Okay, so I bought some puppy shampoo to get ready for Belle to come home. But, my next order Im pretty intent on ordering PetSilk since you all rave about it! The thing is, I LOVE the baby powder smell on a fresh puppy.... Someone here recommended UniCoat for me as well...
> I looked at MJM's site, and saw they have BabyGirl scented spray... Im thinkin its a baby powderish scent? Anybody used it? And what about the shampoos and conditioners? If they dont have a b.p'ish one, thats fine... cuz Ive ready from so many that PetSilk has a great scent and lasts for awhile....
> So which one do you all recommend?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56151
> ...


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I use both the Pet Silk and Bless the Beast products and love them all. I like both of their scents. I haven't tried the baby girl spray yet. I love the liquid silk to spray on her in betweeen baths!!


----------



## treasures_cherished (Apr 14, 2005)

> > Okay, so I bought some puppy shampoo to get ready for Belle to come home. But, my next order Im pretty intent on ordering PetSilk since you all rave about it! The thing is, I LOVE the baby powder smell on a fresh puppy.... Someone here recommended UniCoat for me as well...
> > I looked at MJM's site, and saw they have BabyGirl scented spray... Im thinkin its a baby powderish scent? Anybody used it? And what about the shampoos and conditioners? If they dont have a b.p'ish one, thats fine... cuz Ive ready from so many that PetSilk has a great scent and lasts for awhile....
> > So which one do you all recommend?
> > <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56151
> ...


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> > > Okay, so I bought some puppy shampoo to get ready for Belle to come home. But, my next order Im pretty intent on ordering PetSilk since you all rave about it! The thing is, I LOVE the baby powder smell on a fresh puppy.... Someone here recommended UniCoat for me as well...
> > > I looked at MJM's site, and saw they have BabyGirl scented spray... Im thinkin its a baby powderish scent? Anybody used it? And what about the shampoos and conditioners? If they dont have a b.p'ish one, thats fine... cuz Ive ready from so many that PetSilk has a great scent and lasts for awhile....
> > > So which one do you all recommend?
> > > <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56151
> ...


----------

